# is 20a outlet required for a fridge?



## mrpep (Nov 23, 2009)

Is a 20a outlet required for a fridge? and if so does it have to be the only outlet on a 20a breaker? What about a microwave, should that be on a 20a dedicated outlet? Can there 20a and 15a outlets on one 20a breaker? I know its a few questions but I want to get a good feel for this whole breaker , outlet, circuit thing, thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Fridge is not required to be dedicated but a good idea, my 26 cu ft is on a 15a dedicated circuit
Built in Microwave does require a dedicated circuit as I understand
A 15a circuit can't have 20a outlets
A 20a circuit can have 20's & 15a (duplex) that are rated 20a pass thru
You can't have a single 15a receptacle on a 20a circuit


----------



## mrpep (Nov 23, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Fridge is not required to be dedicated but a good idea, my 26 cu ft is on a 15a dedicated circuit
> Built in Microwave does require a dedicated circuit as I understand
> A 15a circuit can't have 20a outlets
> A 20a circuit can have 20's & 15a (duplex) that are rated 20a pass thru
> You can't have a single 15a receptacle on a 20a circuit


you say built in microwave requires a dedicated... this is a silly question but what about counter top microwave? and is 15a ok if so?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Kitchen counter requires (2) dedicated 20a small appliance circuits
Your counter top MW can plug in there
But I am adding a 3rd 20a circuit where my counter top MW will be


----------

